# Light under the power windows switch



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I have power windows and well the light is pretty weak. How do i take off that panel. There is only one screw and it seems pretty hard to take it off after removing the screw. I want to replace the light to a stronger blue one. Has anyone done this or how can i remove this? Do I have to remove the whole door panel??


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*PW switch*

You don't have to remove your door panel to get to your power window switches. Bad news is, there's not really a way to get that light off. You have to get a brand new switch (whole switch) to make it a little brighter, but i know that's now what you want. I really wouldn't mess with it because if you break that switch, it is pretty expensive.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I see. Damn it. Thankfully I didnt do anything stupid like that


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*p/w switches*

i just wore mine off and cause it got wet, i am also in my 2nd set of switches, $86 from the dealer, i also plan on opening my old one and see how it is....


----------



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

I opened mine few months ago, since it was having an issue with door locks (it would lock the doors for no reason while I was driving. For a while I thought it were posessed )

It's not meant to be opened up but if you're careful it's not so bad. There's only one bulb that fits into a clear plastic chanell "thingy" (for lack of a better word) that is supposed to spread the light to all the controls. It's positioned on one end of teh switch - can't remember which one tho. I can't remember if the bulb is interchangeble or if it has to be soldered in. I was gonna do a replacement to some lue LED's, but never had the time for it...

As for the switch, two screws hold it in place to teh rest of the arm assembly. Once you have it out, use a small flat head screwdriver to pry the bottom cover off it. Afre that, I forget if there are any screws but to get entirely inside it, you will have to bend a portion of it out of the way (it's not modular by any stretch.) If you're carefull, you should not have any trouble. I took it appart twice now (had to clean the nasty oxidation on the copper chanells to get it to stop the door lock problem I had.)


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

the switches are 86 from the dealer?! for both or a piece? i messed around and left my windows down when it rained and my power door locks don't work. its kind of a funky situation. i know the problem have to be in the swithes because when it first happened they didn't work at all, then if you keep moving the switch it would lock but not unlock, i think i got it to unlock the door one time, and now it will lock doors but not unlock. oh yeah i forgot don't you move the switch down to lock, up to unlock? because at the time when i had to move the swith repeatedly it would lock moving up which confermed that my problem is in the switches


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*power window swithces*

i think the passenger side switch would be lesser, the master switch on the driver's side is the one that cost 86 bucks....also, it's push forward to lock and back to unlock....


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

could anybody tell me if i would have to get a new switch b/c i can unlock all my doors but i can't lock them


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i got the same problem only in reverse you probally need new switches


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, I was gonna say, put some LEDs in there. the leds put out much more light for their size. I noticed that same prob in my car, but I didn't bother.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

sentra95GXE said:


> *could anybody tell me if i would have to get a new switch b/c i can unlock all my doors but i can't lock them *



i got your tech sheet for an alarm install for you 95 nissan sentra e mail me your address and i'll send it over to you


----------



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

i opened the switch box. and everything seems fine. is it possible that something else could be wrong.

actually the power door and windows stopped working after the switch got wet in the rain

is it possible to fix it.

by the way mine;s a 92 sentra gxe

thanks


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well sometimes it may work after it dries, its a long shot though. The Driver Console is the most expensive cause it has 4 door locks. I know with some models you can just replace the switch not the whole console, cause i did it with one that i got for my rear door, not sure if its the same for the driver but i assume it is.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I know my problem was the switches. now that i installed a alarm with keyless entry so i cut the 2 wires to the main switch. now it works fine.


----------



## racerdx (Feb 4, 2003)

they are $86 from the dealer for the passenger, and around $115 for the driver. i just went to the local junkyard, and grabbed some off a 95 sentra.


----------

